# Test



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

[image/jpeghoto.JPG]


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How come I can't cancel something if it doesn't work?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you can edit the post and it will give you the option to delete it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It doesn't give me the option to delete it though..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I looks like your IMG brackets are broken....are you trying to upload a photo from else where on the internet or attach a photo from your computer?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I was trying to upload from one that was sent to my email, I probably didn't do it right in the first place..It was one of Kenzie I got today from her new owner..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You have to download it to your computer first. It won't work coming straight from your email. You can either attach it to the post or upload it to facebook or something first and then use the URL to post the picture here.


----------

